
Gitleaks: Audit Git repos for secrets and keys - arekkas
https://github.com/zricethezav/gitleaks/blob/master/README.md
======
LinuxBender
Would this be similar to doing:

    
    
        git log -p --full-diff | egrep --line-number -EiEio "[^A-Za-z0-9/+=][A-Za-z0-9/+=]{40}[^A-Za-z0-9/+=]|[^A-Z0-9][A-Z0-9]{20}[^A-Z0-9]" | strings -a | more

